# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  bipolar poetry

## dreamful_woman

Φωτογραφία στον τοίχο,
κραυγή με δίχως ήχο.
Κοράκι πεθαμένο,
σοκάκι στοιχειωμένο.

Τα μάτια του δυο δρόμοι
κι όσο κοιτάει νυχτώνει.
Κατάμαυρη θητεία,
κλεμμένη αμαρτία.

Φωνή και δυναμώνει,
ο χρόνος που τελειώνει.
Γιορτή που αγριεύει.
Δωμάτιο που στενεύει.

Τη σκοτεινή τη μαύρη μου
την όψη χάρισε μου
κι αν δεν την αγαπήσω
πώς θες να τη νικήσω;

Με τις φωνές που άκουγες
στον ύπνο μίλησέ μου
Καταραμένε φίλε μου
κι άγιε αδελφέ μου.

Σ’ ένα σκυλί πνιγμένο
το μυστικό κρυμμένο.
Δυο λίρες η αλήθεια
και τρεις τα παραμύθια.

Εφιάλτες τα όνειρά του
μηνύματα θανάτου.
Δυο μαύρα περιστέρια
του μάτωσαν τα χέρια.

Αίμα και τα γραφτά του
μα πότισαν κρυφά του
της ομορφιάς τη γλάστρα
για να φυτρώσουν τ’ άστρα.

Τη σκοτεινή τη μαύρη μου
την όψη χάρισέ μου
κι αν δεν την αγαπήσω
πώς θες να τη νικήσω;

Με τις φωνές που άκουγες
στον ύπνο μίλησέ μου
Καταραμένε φίλε μου
κι άγιε αδελφέ μου.

----------


## dreamful_woman

το παραπανω ποιημα δεν ειναι δικο μου.
ειναι του Αλκινοου Ιωαννιδη.

----------


## dreamful_woman

''τελευταίες σκέψεις πριν την τελική κίνηση''

Το καλό παιδί πέθανε γιατί δεν υπήρξε ποτέ.
Το καλό παιδί ήταν προσταγή.
Και έτσι κι αλλιώς και παραλλιώς
Και ιστορίες τρομακτικές για ανυπακοή.

Και είναι και οι εικόνες της παρακοής,οι φρικιαστικές.
Αυτές που έφτιαξαν κοστούμι αιώνιο παραδόξως .. στα μέτρα μου για κάθε εποχή.

Και φορώντας το έγινα ταραξίας
κι εκεί ήταν το λάθος μου.

Δεν υπολόγισα τις ενοχές
την αγκάθινη εσωτερική φόδρα σε κάθε όχι.
Κι εκεί ήταν ο πόνος μου. Καλά κρυμμένος.

Και τώρα, θέλοντας να συμβιβαστώ μαζί του με αντάλλαγμα τον αφανισμό της φόδρας
νιώθω το ξεπούλημά μου.

Και κοντοστέκομαι πριν το πετάξω
τι είναι καλύτερο?
το ξεπούλημα ή ο φόβος ?


Μα ξέχασα...το κρατάω ακόμα... κι αυτό το δυσβάσταχτο σενάριο του φόβου...δε μπορεί...
Είναι η βρώμα του κοστουμιού στο χέρι.


Προτιμώ το ανθρώπινο δέρμα μου.

----------


## dreamful_woman

το παραπανω ποιημα το εχει γραψει ενα πρωην μελος του φορουμ.
δεν ξερω αν ηταν διπολικο-τριπολικο ή τετραπολικο....
ξερω μονο οτι εχει πενα!

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

ευστοχες ασαφειες

----------


## dreamful_woman

"Υπερηχητικές Σκέψεις"

Υπερηχητικές οι σκέψεις
φλογισμένα τα όνειρα
πως να γράψω με λέξεις
τα λόγια μ'είναι εμπόδια

Μες το μυαλό μου ουρλιάζουν!
να τα σιγήσω δεν μπορώ
ποτέ δεν ησυχάζουν
την γαλήνη μου να βρω

Ακόμη και στον ύπνο μου
τα νοιώθω να με καίνε
πιότερο κι απ'τον ξύπνιο μου
οι αισθήσεις μου όλες κλαίνε

Τα μάτια μου πολύ πονούν
την φλόγα ν'αντικρύζουν
τα λογικά μου με γελούν
την σάρκα μου όλη σκίζουν

----------


## dreamful_woman

επισης γραμμενο απο ενα πρωην μελος

----------


## dreamful_woman

Βενσάν Βαν Γκογκ

«…Θέλεις λοιπόν αυτά που συμβαίνουν μέσα να φαίνονται απ’ έξω? Έχεις μια μεγάλη φωτιά μέσα στην ψυχή σου και κανένας δεν έρχεται ποτέ να ζεσταθεί σε αυτή τη φωτιά και οι διαβάτες δεν αντιλαμβάνονται παρά λίγο καπνό να βγαίνει ψηλά από την καμινάδα και κατόπιν συνεχίζουν το δρόμο τους…»

απλα υποκλινομαι!

αναρωτιεμαι ομως...αν αυτος ο ανθρωπος ζουσε στις μερες μας και επερνε τα φαρμακα της νεας γενιας, θα ειχε τοσο μεγαλο οιστρο και παθος ή θα ηταν σε καταστολη επομενως χωρις τοσο τεραστια εμπνευση?
απο την αλλη παλι...αν λαμβανε την καταλληλη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη, το μονο βεβαιο ειναι οτι δεν θα ειχε κοψει το αυτι του και δεν θα ειχε αυτο το τραγικο τελος...  :Frown:

----------


## mama

> Βενσάν Βαν Γκογκ
> 
> «…Θέλεις λοιπόν αυτά που συμβαίνουν μέσα να φαίνονται απ’ έξω? Έχεις μια μεγάλη φωτιά μέσα στην ψυχή σου και κανένας δεν έρχεται ποτέ να ζεσταθεί σε αυτή τη φωτιά και οι διαβάτες δεν αντιλαμβάνονται παρά λίγο καπνό να βγαίνει ψηλά από την καμινάδα και κατόπιν συνεχίζουν το δρόμο τους…»
> 
> απλα υποκλινομαι!
> 
> αναρωτιεμαι ομως...αν αυτος ο ανθρωπος ζουσε στις μερες μας και επερνε τα φαρμακα της νεας γενιας, θα ειχε τοσο μεγαλο οιστρο και παθος ή θα ηταν σε καταστολη επομενως χωρις τοσο τεραστια εμπνευση?
> απο την αλλη παλι...αν λαμβανε την καταλληλη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη, το μονο βεβαιο ειναι οτι δεν θα ειχε κοψει το αυτι του και δεν θα ειχε αυτο το τραγικο τελος...


μην το ψάχνεις με το "αν"... δεν θα βρεις άκρη

----------


## dreamful_woman

δεν εχεις και αδικο...

----------


## dreamful_woman

Ξυπνησα νωρις το πρωι κι ημουν καλα.Πολυ καλα.Ολα ειναι ομορφα,ολα μου αρεσουν κι εγω ακομη μου αρεσω.Ειμαι ομορφη νομιζω.Ντυνομαι,αναβω το πρωτο τσιγαρο,εχω την εντυπωση πως τα χερια μου τρεμουν αλλα δε δινω σημασια,δε μπορω να δωσω σημασια γιατι εχω τοσα να σκεφτω θεε μου και κυριως τοσα να κανω.Μολις παρω τα λεφτα που περιμενω θα ανοιξω ενα τεραστιο φροντιστηριο,τι λεω δυο θα ανοιξω ολοκληρη αλυσιδα και θα βγαζω πολλα λεφτα.Η μηπως καλυτερα να εφτιαχνα ενα θεατρο στην πολη,ναι αυτο θα κανω το θεατρο μου αρεσει πολυ,κι απο αυριο θα βαλω μπρος για παιδι κι ο γιος μου θα ναι πολυ περηφανος για μενα,αληθεια τι κατευθυνσεις να του δωσω για τις σπουδες του,αλλα τι λεω εγω σιχαινομαι τα παιδια την ελευθερια μου θελω και σημερα λεω να παω με επιτελους με το Γιωργο,η μηπως να παρω τηλεφωνο το Μηνα,αλλα τι να φορεσω οταν βγουμε ειναι ακομη πρωι δε μπορω να περιμενω μεχρι το βραδυ δε μπορω.Ανοιγω τη ντουλαπα τα βγαζω ολα εξω..Τζιν και φορεματα ολα μαζι κουβαρι.Δοκιμαζω το ενα ρουχο πισω απο το αλλο,το τσιγαρο στο στομα μου εχει σβησει,η κρεβατοκαμαρα βρωμαει γιατι καπνιζω καπνιζω καπνιζω.Θελω τωρα να βαφτω πολυ,να γινω σαγηνευτικη,τραβαω μια δυνατη γραμμη με το eyeliner,τι ειπες καλε μου;ειναι πολυ πρωι γιατι βαφτηκα ετσι;Μα δεν καταλαβαινεις ανοητε ανθρωπε τα ματια μου ειναι πρασινα,ειμαι υπεροχη,εσυ τι εισαι;Δε μιλας ε;Ασε με ησυχη λοιπον,ο γατος πειναει,τον ταιζω,θα παρω το αυτοκινητο,οχι δε μπορεις να με σταματησεις θα παω για ψωνια για καφε,στο διαολο θα παω.Μιλαω συνεχεια μιλαω με ολους ολοι με αγαπουν,μα ειμαι τοσο εξυπνη,τι λες καλε μου ειναι απογευμα;κιολας;που θες να παω;στο γιατρο μου;οχι,οχι εχω δουλειες,σε λιγο θα βραδιασει πρεπει να βγω αμα θες μην ερχεσαι εγω θα παω να πιω,τι παλι απο πισω μου τρεχεις μα τι ειμαι μωρο και θα παθω τιποτα;Σκασιλα μου ελα,μη με τραβας να φυγουμε ουτε ενα μπουκαλι κρασι δεν ηπιαμε κι αυτη η συζητηση με το συναδελφο σου φαινεται ενδιαφερουσα,βλεπεις πως με κοιταει χεχεχ.Οχι σου λεω,δε θελω να παω σπιτι,σταματα το αμαξι,σταματα το τωρα.Τι ειπες;Δεν ειμαι καλα;Χρειαζομαι βοηθεια;Μα ειμαι καλα.Ειμαι πολυ καλα.Παρα πολυ καλα.Κατεβαζω τον καθρεφτη να βαλω κραγιον.Ειμαι πολυ καλα και τα δακρυα κυλανε.Ειμαι πολυ καλα κι η ανασα μου κοβεται.Ειμαι πολυ καλα μα νιωθω τοσο δυστυχισμενη,τοσο απελπισμενη,αληθεια σου λεω μη με παρακαλας να σταματησω,δε μπορω να σταματησω να κλαιω,δε μπορω σου λεω,σταματα να τρεχεις,γιατι πας τοσο γρηγορα,που με πας;Δημητρα,κοιταξε με ,η τυπισα ειναι ξανθια μου πιανει το χερι συνεχιζω να κλαιω ουρλιαζω πεφτω στο πατωμα ο τυπος με σηκωνει και με ξαπλωνει ανασκελα,αφηστε με να φυγω,δημητρα θελω να συνεργαστεις,μου λεει η τυπισσα ξανα,στο διολο ολοι σας εγω πηρα πτυχιο με 10 κι ας κλαιω συνεχεια,κατι σου λενε,βγαζεις καποια κουτια,παντα μαζι σου τα χεις τοσο με φοβασαι;Δε μπορουν να μου κανουν ενεση στο χερι,ο τυπος με σηκωνει καθιστη στο φορειο,με στηριζουν πανω σου και κλαιω ακομα μα τωρα κλαις κι εσυ και ξαφνικα νιωθω ενα καψιμο πισω.Ολα θα πανε καλα,ειδες τωρα που περασε η ωρα δεν κλαιω πια,βαλε με στο αμαξι,πηγαινε με σπιτι,βγαλε μου τα ρουχα κι ασε με λιγο να κοιμηθω.Ισως να ειμαστε κι οι δυο τυχεροι κι αυριο να μην ξυπνησω..

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

πολυ ωραιο ντριμ!δικο σου;

----------


## dreamful_woman

δεν ειναι δικο μου σηψη μου, αν και πολυ θα το ηθελα  :Smile: 
εκανα ανασκαφες σε αυτο το τοπικ και επειδη μου αρεσε πολυ, το αναδημοσιευσα.
ευχομαι η κοπελα που το εγραψε να ειναι καλα και σταθεροποιημενη!

----------


## dreamful_woman

"φευγω ψηλα για το βουνο
κι υστερα πεφτω στον γκρεμο
και ταλαντευομαι στα βαθη κ τα υψη..."

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Φωτογραφία στον τοίχο,
> κραυγή με δίχως ήχο.
> Κοράκι πεθαμένο,
> σοκάκι στοιχειωμένο.
> 
> Τα μάτια του δυο δρόμοι
> κι όσο κοιτάει νυχτώνει.
> Κατάμαυρη θητεία,
> κλεμμένη αμαρτία.
> ...


μου θυμιζει αρκετα τον εαυτο μου.

----------


## dreamful_woman

πες μας που παει ο ανθρωπος τον κοσμο σαν αφηνει...
πες μας που παει ο ανεμος που παει η φωτια σαν σβηνει...
σκιες ονειρων ειμαστε
συννεφα που περνουμε
βαλτε να πιουμε

Κ.Καθραιος

----------


## dreamful_woman

"ΚΟΛΑΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΦΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑ..."

ΜΙΛΤΟΣ ΣΑΧΤΟΥΡΗΣ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο που η σκεψη δε θα αντεξει
καποτε μας κολησε στο τοιχο
κ οταν τα χειλη δε βγαζουν λεξη
θα εκφραστουν πιο ευκολα με στιχο

αλεξανδρος ο μεγας! χαχα :Cool:

----------


## dreamful_woman

πολυ ομορφο alex the great  :Cool: 
ειλικρινα μου αρεσε πολυ, γιατι ασχολουμαι χρονια με την ποιηση κ την στιχουργικη
(ερασιτεχνικα βεβαια)

----------


## dreamful_woman

AN EIXE O ΠΟΝΟΣ ΑΙΜΑ ΘΑ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΙΖΕ ΒΟΥΝΑ...

----------


## Macgyver

Nτριμφουλ , τα ποιηματα σου πολυ ομορφα , αλλα αποπνεουν εναν αερα απαισιοδοξιας , εισαι και στην πραματικοτητα ετσι ? ποσο καιρο τραβολογιεσαι με αυτην την ασθενεια ? ρωταω γιατι αν και τραβολογιεμαι πολαααα χρονια με την κτθλψη , δεν χανω την αισιοδοξια μου , το ηθικο μου , το χιουμορ μου , και να σου πω , λειτουργει αυτη η σταση μια χαρα .

----------


## dreamful_woman

αγγελε τα ειχα γραψει παλιοτερα, οταν ημουν σε ασχημη ψυχολογικη κατασταση.
οχι οτι τωρα ειμαι εντελως καλα, αλλα σιγουρα πολυ καλυτερα απο οταν τα ειχα γραψει.

----------


## Macgyver

Aυτο ειναι πολυ ευχαριστο . Θα γινεις και καλυτερα , αν βλεπεις βελτιωση . Για τα φαρμακα γενικως , εχω να διατυπωσω μια αποψη , δικη μου ειναι , μπορει και λαθος . Οσο τα παιρνεις , καπου επαναπαυεσαι , αν τα σταματησεις η τα ελαττωσεις εστω , αναγκαζεις τον οργανισμο σου να αντιδρασει η να κινητοποιηθεις ιδιαις δυναμεις .

----------


## dreamful_woman

κοιτα τα φαρμακα, ειναι το μπαστουνακι που μας υποστηριζει οταν ειμαστε ασχημα.
το να περπατησουμε προς τα μπρος -εστω και με τη βοηθεια του μπαστουνιου- ειναι δικη μας ευθυνη.
το κακο με μενα ειναι οτι παιρνω τοσα πολλα φαρμακα, που πλεον δεν μπορουμε να μιλαμε για μπαστουνακι, αλλα για αναπηρικο αμαξιδιο...

----------


## dreamful_woman

thanks γλυκια μου boom  :Big Grin:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> αλεξανδρε "ο κοσμος χωρις τη μουσικη, θα ηταν ενα λαθος...!!!"
> ειμαι βεβαιη πως συμφωνεις


 καπιος το χε πει αυτο μου το ελεγε μια γνωστη μου που τραγουδαγε.

----------


## dreamful_woman

ναι οντως καποιος αλλος το 'χει πει.
δεν ειναι δικια μου η φραση.
γι' αυτο την εβαλα σε εισαγωγικα.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ3

dreamful_woman με ανέπνευσε το θέμα σου, αν και έχω καιρό να γράψω, θέλω να βάλω και εγώ δύο ποιήματα μου στο θέμα σου.

Το πρώτο χωρίς τίτλο, το έγραψα για ένα μέλος του φόρουμ και το έστειλα στο θέμα της και το δεύτερο το είχα γράψει σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ και το μεταφέρω.

Η *αγάπη* είναι η γη ,σταθερή στο πυρήνα της και όμως γυρίζει.
Ο *έρωτας* είναι ο ήλιος, που μία ανατέλλει και την άλλη δύει.
Οι *άνθρωποι* είναι η τρέλα του φεγγαριού, μία μισό μία ολόγεμο,
βγαίνοντας όμως την νύχτα να μας φωτίσει.
Η *τρέλα* είναι η βροχή, ακουμπάει την ψυχή της φύσης, μας αγγίζει, χαϊδεύοντας μας, 
όμως μία είναι δυνατή και υπερχειλίζει και την άλλη είναι σιγανή.
Η *ελευθερία* είναι η θάλασσα και ο ουρανός μαζί, απέραντα και γαλάζια

<<Τι είναι τελικά ο άνθρωπος και η φύση;>>

Είναι η προσπάθεια;

Άνθρωπος, Θεός, σύμπαν, πλανήτες, ήπειροι, αγάπη, 
έρωτας, μίσος, φύση συναίσθημα, συνεύρεση, τόσο 
διαφορετικές όμως και τόσο όμοιες, η αλληλουχία του απείρου 
που όμως, έχει τελικά τέλος, όλα αρχίζουν όλα τελειώνουν.

Θέα άνθρωποι της τρέλας, άραγε το κακό έρχεται μέσα 
από το καλό;

Ανυπαρξία, αρετή, ναι εμείς φταίμε, ζωώδης ένστικτα,
η επιλογή, ψάχνω και τον φοίνικα για να μάθω, να ξανά 
γεννηθώ, ψάχνω την Αριάδνη με το νήμα, λαβύρινθος
αδιέξοδο και όμως προσπαθώ.

Φύση, τρομακτική, απόμακρη και όμως τόσο μοναδική, 
τρέμω για την γη, τρέμω για το αύριο, αλλά ζω, 
υπάρχω.

Αναπνέω στον αέρα στο φως, ζω στο σκοτάδι μετάλλαξη 
δεν έχω γεννηθεί γιαυτό, περιμένω το τέλος, αλλά όχι 
εξελίσσομε, αποδοχή και τούμπαλη.

Ο χρόνος τρέχει αλλά ποτέ δεν αργείς γιατί δεν σταματάει,
συνειδητοποίηση, ανυπαρξία, τικ τακ, γιατί;

Λύση παραδοχή, δύναμη, λύπη, χαρά, συναισθήματα, τα 
πάντα ήμαστε εμείς, αυτή είναι δημιουργία, δεν παύω να 
δημιουργώ, να αισθάνομαι, προσπαθώ για την ανταμοιβή
ναι υπάρχει και το αύριο, αγαλλίαση και ξανά από την αρχή 
πριν το τέλος.

----------


## dreamful_woman

πολυ ομορφα και εκφραστικα Μαριαννα!  :Smile:

----------


## dreamful_woman

ΟΤΙ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΕΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΟΝΙΜΟ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΟΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΕΣΑΕΙ...

----------


## dreamful_woman

Ο ΗΛΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟΣ, ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΕΙΣ.
ΚΑΙ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ...

----------


## dreamful_woman

ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΡΩΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΘΕΛΕΣ, ΤΟΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΔΩΣΩ

Κ.ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ

----------


## dreamful_woman

ΜΙΑ ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ....ΜΑ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ

Ν. ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ

----------


## dreamful_woman

Nat King Cole – Autumn Leaves

The falling leaves drift by the window
The autumn leaves of red and gold
I see your lips, the summer kisses
The sun-burned hands I used to hold

Since you went away the days grow long
And soon I'll hear old winter's song
But I miss you most of all my darling
When autumn leaves start to fall

----------


## dreamful_woman

ΕΝΑ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΑΚΙ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΚΟΤΣΙΡΑ


Ήρθες στη ζωή μου και τη διέλυσες.
Μ’ έστειλες μακριά μα δε με γκρέμισες
Πήρες ό,τι ήθελες και έφυγες.
Ξέφυγες σαν έρωτας φτηνός.

Είσαι απ’ τις γυναίκες που δε σέβονται
Την ψυχή του άλλου και τη γεύονται.
Σαν ένα διαμάντι που ονειρεύονται.
Δε σε νοιάζει ο πόνος κανενός.

Ένας έρωτας φτηνός,
Τρομαγμένος, λιγοστός
Κι ύστερα δυο λέξεις ήρεμα
Κι ένας γκρεμός.
Ένας έρωτας φτηνός
Λίγο πάθος, λίγο φως.
Κι ύστερα δυο λέξεις ήρεμα
Κι ο χωρισμός.

Άμα θες να ξέρεις δε σ’ αγάπησα.
Λίγη απ’ τη φωτιά σου μόνο κράτησα.
Είπα, δεν πειράζει, παραστράτησα
Κι είμαι ντροπιασμένος και γυμνός.

*Όμως το άρωμά σου μέχρι σήμερα
Αγριεύει μέσα μου τα ήμερα
Έτσι είναι μάτια μου τα εφήμερα
Κόλαση μαζί και ουρανός*

----------


## dreamful_woman

"ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΓΕΥΤΕΙ
ΑΦΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΥΡΙΟ Σ' ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΟΝΕΙΡΕΥΤΕΙ"

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΟΣΜΕ!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## dreamful_woman

ΑΓΚΑΛΙΑΣΕ ΜΕ
ΚΡΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ
ΜΟΝΑΧΑ Η ΑΓΚΑΛΙΑ ΣΟΥ, ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΘΑΝΑΤΟ ΝΑ ΚΡΥΒΕΤΑΙ...

DREAMFUL_WOMAN

----------


## dreamful_woman

Η ΖΩΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΗΣ
ΠΑΣΧΕΙ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Η ΖΩΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΗΣ
> ΠΑΣΧΕΙ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ


δε τα μπορω τα πολυ νορμαλ βαριεμαι κατευθυαν...

----------


## dreamful_woman

εννοεις οτι σου αρεσουν τα πανω-κατω ?

----------


## dreamful_woman

.................................................. ..............

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> εννοεις οτι σου αρεσουν τα πανω-κατω ?


αν τολμησω να πω δε μου αρεσουν θα με ψαξουν ολοι οι πανω-κατω της γης μεχρι να πω παραδινομαι.

----------


## dreamful_woman

τι εννοεις βρε αλεξανδρακο μου ?
δεν καταλαβα τι λες...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ναι ειναι λιγο δυσνοητο... να εμφανιζετε συνεχεια μπροστα σου ουρανοκατεβατο το ιδιο προσωπο κ οσο να το αποφευγεις τοσο πιο κοντα σου να ναι...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ισως προσπαθοντας να το εξηγισω εχουν μια χαρακτηριστικη διπλη προσωπικοτητα ιδια με τη δικη μου ετσι οπου κ να κρυφτω ειναι κ αυτοι εκει σαν αυτο ακριβως.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1_Zi5LNhrQ

----------


## dreamful_woman

καταλαβα περιπου τι εννοεις.
και γω εχω περασει εφιαλτικες στιγμες εμμονης με προσωπα...

----------


## dreamful_woman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3xchZpLJS8


Στίχοι: 
Ελένη Ζιώγα
Μουσική: 
Ευανθία Ρεμπούτσικα

Χρυσά δαχτυλίδια
Να δω να φοράς
Χιλιάδες στολίδια
Παντού να σε δω να κρεμάς

Στα μαλλιά σου τα κύματα
Στην ποδιά σου φιλήματα
Στα όνειρά σου τα σχήματα
Του φεγγαριού

Θα σπάσω εφτά ποτήρια
Στου ουρανού τα πανηγύρια
Θα σπάσω εφτά ποτήρια
Γιατί σ’ αγαπώ 
Δόξα τω Θεώ
Ξανά

Στεφάνια, λουλούδια
Να δω να κρατάς
Του Μάνου τραγούδια
Να ακούσω να μου τραγουδάς

Ποτάμια, γεφύρια
να σε δω να περνάς
Κεριά κι αγιαστήρια
Να ανάβεις και να προσκυνάς

Στα μαλλιά σου τα κύματα
Στην ποδιά σου φιλήματα
Στα όνειρά σου τα σχήματα
Του φεγγαριού

Θα σπάσω εφτά ποτήρια
Στου ουρανού τα πανηγύρια
Θα σπάσω εφτά ποτήρια
Γιατί σ’ αγαπώ 
Δόξα τω Θεώ
Ξανά

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> καταλαβα περιπου τι εννοεις.
> και γω εχω περασει εφιαλτικες στιγμες εμμονης με προσωπα...


αυτα τα προσωπα με αναζητισαν πρωτα αυτα κ επιδη ειδα οτι με ηθελαν μετα κολησαν στο μυαλο μου. αφου με θελουν γιατι να μη τα θελω? ετσι προσαρμοσα τη ζωη μου πανω σε αυτα.

----------


## dreamful_woman

αναφερεσαι σε φιλιες ή ερωτικές σχέσεις ?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κ στα δυο......

----------


## dreamful_woman

αλλου θα βρεις
πενταρες κ εξαρες
που αξιζεις...!!!  :Wink: 

στο ευχομαι ολοψυχα καλο μου!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## dreamful_woman

ΟΣΟ ΣΚ@Τ@ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΖΩΗ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ...

----------


## dreamful_woman

Η ΟΔΥΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΗΧΤΗ, ΠΟΥ ΚΟΒΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΑΧΑΙΡΙ...

----------


## dreamful_woman

ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΩ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ...
ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ...

----------


## dreamful_woman

TO BE OR NOT TO BE
THAT'S THE QUESTION
....AND THE ANSWER IS NOT TO BE!!!

----------


## dreamful_woman

TO NICKNAME DREAMFUL ME MARANE...
METABAPTIZOMAI SE DREAMLESS...ELPIZW OXI ESAEI...

----------


## dreamful_woman

tears are words that heart can't say...

----------


## keep_walking

Τι ειναι η ζωη?

Μια στιγμη πως μας γεννα και οι υπολοιπες που μας πεθαινουν (Κλεμμενο).

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν μπορω να νικησω , δεν μπορω να φερω ισοπαλια , δεν μπορω καν να βγω απο το παιχνιδι (επισης κλεμμενο)

----------


## keep_walking

Οι ανθρωποι προτιμουν να πεθανουν παρα να επιλυσουν ενα προβλημα .... και αυτο ειναι ακριβως που κανουν. (επισης κλεμμενο και δεν ξερω αν το θυμαμαι και καλα).

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

η ζωη ειναι ενα ασημαντο επεισοδιο στην πορεια του χρονου

----------


## dreamful

> η ζωη ειναι ενα ασημαντο επεισοδιο στην πορεια του χρονου


πολυ ομορφο εσωτερικη_σηψη!!!
δικο σου?

----------


## dreamful

νικησα?
νικηθηκα?
τουτο μονο ξερω...
ειμαι γεματη πληγες και ειμαι ακομα ορθια...!!!

----------


## dreamful

δυσκολο επαγγελμα να εισαι μανιοκαταθλιπτικη...
τρεχεις και δεν φτανεις  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dreamful

"η νυχτα παλι νυχτα ξημερωνει..."

ντριμλες

----------


## dreamful

"οι φίλοι, είναι η συγγνώμη του Θεού για όσα δεινά μας βρήκαν"

ντριμλες

----------


## dreamful

στην ζωη μας, δεν εχουμε αυτο που πραγματικα αξιζουμε αλλα αυτο το πραγματικα θελουμε....!!!

----------


## dreamful

οσα η αγαπη ονειρευεται
τ' αφηνει ονειρα η ζωη
μα οποιος στ'αληθεια ερωτευεται
κανει τον πονο προσευχη 
βαρκουλα κανει το φιλι
και ξενιτευεται...

Αλκίνοος Ιωαννιδης

----------


## dreamful

όλα γίνονται σε ξαναγίνονται...
εμείς μόνο δεν ξαναγινόμαστε...

ντριμλες

----------


## dreamful

η ζωη ειναι ενα μεγαλο μπορω και ενα ακομη μεγαλυτερο θελω..!!

----------


## dreamful

ο κοσμος με αποκαλει τρελο.
δεν ειναι ομως ακομα διευθετημενο, το αν η τρελα ειναι η δεν ειναι η υψηλοτερη μορφη νοημοσυνης.

εντγκαρ αλαν ποε

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειναι.....

αν μια ιδεα δε φαινετε τρελη δεν υπαρχει ελπιδα γι αυτη 
Αινσταιν

----------


## dreamful

> ειναι.....
> 
> αν μια ιδεα δε φαινετε τρελη δεν υπαρχει ελπιδα γι αυτη 
> Αινσταιν


σωστος ο αινσταιν αλεξ  :Smile:

----------


## dreamful

οσο σκεφτεσαι αυτα που εφυγαν, χανεις αυτα που θα ερθουν...

----------


## dreamful

ανοιγω και δεν βλεπω ουρανο...

----------


## dreamful

"εγινε η απωλεια συνηθεια μας..."

----------


## dreamful

με τη ζωη μου μαλωσα...

----------


## dreamful

καθε βραδυ ακουω βηματα στην πορτα
κι ειναι σαν να μπαινεις εσυ
μα ξερω οτι ειναι λαθος 
να τρεξω για να δω...

----------


## dreamful

κι αν ο Θεος μου παιρνει
μου δινει αλλου το φως

----------


## dreamful

και τελειωσα με αριστα
αλλα δεν εχω ευχαριστα...

----------


## dreamful

μια ασχημη μερα, δεν σημαινει μια ασχημη ζωη...

----------


## dreamful

οσες κι αν χτιζουν φυλακες
κι αν ο κλοιος στενευει
ο νους μας θα ναι αληταριο
που ολο θα δραπετευει

----------


## dreamful

απο τα λαθη μας, πεταμε τις τυψεις και κραταμε τα διδαγματα!
(εγω κανω το ακριβως αντιθετο :Stick Out Tongue: )
επισης αυτο το θρεντ ξεκινησε απο ποιηση και τελικα γραφω και αποφθεγματα.
μαλλον θα πρεπει να αλλαξει ο τιτλος απο "bipolar poetry" σε "bipolar poetry and quotes"

----------


## dreamful

"πλουσιος δεν ειναι αυτος που εχει ο,τι θελει, αλλα αυτος που θελει ο,τι εχει"

----------


## dreamful

η ζωη, ειναι ενας αεναος αγωνας για ολους !

----------


## dreamful

παντα υπαρχει κατι, για το οποιο πρεπει να ειμαστε ευγνωμονες στους δικους μας ανθρωπους αλλα και στο Θεο!

----------


## anxious4ever

> "πλουσιος δεν ειναι αυτος που εχει ο,τι θελει, αλλα αυτος που θελει ο,τι εχει"


!!! συμφωνω απολυτα!!! + για ο,τι δεν αποκτησαμε..συνεβη επειδη δεν τα θελησαμε αρκετα....πςςςςςςςςς!! σε ελιωσα ε??

----------


## dreamful

> !!! συμφωνω απολυτα!!! + για ο,τι δεν αποκτησαμε..συνεβη επειδη δεν τα θελησαμε αρκετα....πςςςςςςςςς!! σε ελιωσα ε??


χμ....εχει ενα ποιντ αυτο το ρητο, αλλα πιστευω πως δεν ισχυει 100%

----------


## anxious4ever

για πες ...για πες..τι πιστευεις?

----------


## dreamful

oτι δεν μπορουμε να καταφερουμε ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ μονο με τη δυναμη της θελησης μας.
σε ορισμενα θεματα ομως ΕΝΤΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΗΤΩΝ ΜΑΣ εχει εφαρμογη το οτι "ο,τι δεν συνεβη, ειναι οτι δεν ποθησαμε αρκετα"

----------


## anxious4ever

> oτι δεν μπορουμε να καταφερουμε ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ μονο με τη δυναμη της θελησης μας.
> σε ορισμενα θεματα ομως ΕΝΤΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΗΤΩΝ ΜΑΣ εχει εφαρμογη το οτι "ο,τι δεν συνεβη, ειναι οτι δεν ποθησαμε αρκετα"


δεν ξερω..εγω παντα ηθελα κ θελω να πιστευω οτι ο.τι εγω θελω γινεται..βασικα αυτο μου εχει μαθει η ζωη μου μεχρι σημερα...

----------


## Remedy

> δεν ξερω..εγω παντα ηθελα κ θελω να πιστευω οτι ο.τι εγω θελω γινεται..βασικα αυτο μου εχει μαθει η ζωη μου μεχρι σημερα...


αρκει να μην εμπλεκονται και αλλοι που διαφωνουν :Stick Out Tongue:  αλιμονο αν γινοταν οτι θελουμε αν αφορα και αλλους που διαφωνουν... εκει παει αλλου η δουλεια (παραλογοοο) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mama

εγώ για παράδειγμα, σας ορκίζομαι, λόγω τιμής, πόθησα αρκετά, πάρα πολύ να μου κάτσει το τζόκερ... εγώ και μερικά εκατομμύρια κόσμος ακόμα... αλλά μπα...
από την άλλη θεωρώ όχι μόνο ότι δεν αρκεί η θέληση μας για να πραγματοποιηθεί κάτι, αλλά ότι δεν θα ήταν και σωστό να αρκεί... με τόσους που επιθυμούν "να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα" δεν θα είχε μείνει κατσίκα για κατσίκα...

----------


## marian_m

> αρκει να μην εμπλεκονται και αλλοι που διαφωνουν αλιμονο αν γινοταν οτι θελουμε αν αφορα και αλλους που διαφωνουν... εκει παει αλλου η δουλεια (παραλογοοο)


Πολύ σωστό! Γιατί πολλοί που πιπιλίζουν αυτό το ρητό, κάτι τέτοια ονειρεύονται!
Επίσης, καλό είναι να μην είναι ανεδαφικές οι προσδοκίες μας και να είμαστε ευέλικτοι.
Αυτός που δεν βλέπει καλά και έχει αχρωματοψία δεν μπορεί να γίνει πιλότος.
Ούτε αυτός που είναι 1,50 να γίνει τσολιάς! (όνειρο κι αυτό, πού το σκέφτηκα;  :Stick Out Tongue:  Θυμάμαι κάτι φίλους ψηλούς που τους παίρναν φαντάρους και τρέμαν μην τους στείλουν για τσολιάδες!)

----------


## dreamful

Η ΖΩΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΟΣΟ ΑΥΤΗΝ!

----------


## dreamful

Η ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΛΕΟΣ.
ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΤΑΖΕΙΣ, ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΣΕ ΘΩΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΓΧΩΡΕΙ.

Ν.ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω μεχρι τωρα συμπερανα οτι το μονο πραγμα που δε μου διχνει κανενα ελεος ειναι ο εαυτος μου κ οχι οι αλλοι.

----------


## dreamful

και γω το ιδιο.
λες και με μισω ενα πραγμα ωρες-ωρες.

----------


## dreamful

εχω χιλια κουσουρια πανω μου.
παλιοτερα νομιζα οτι ευτυχισμενες ειναι μονο οι καρακουκλαρες και οι πετυχημενες επαγγελματικα.
στα 40 μου πλεον αν με ρωτουσες αν μπορουσα να αλλαξω κατι πανω μου τι θα ηταν αυτο, θα σου απαντουσα να με αγαπαω περισσοτερο....

----------


## dreamful

Όμορφη η νύχτα που έρχεται
κι ο κόσμος γύρω μου
έτοιμος μου μοιάζει για γιορτή
μα δε συμμετέχω από παιδί.
Γίνομαι κομμάτια χίλια δυο
σε γλέντι αν βρεθώ
θλίψη μου σερβίρει, με μεθάει
είμαι γυαλί, ραγίζω και με σπάει
της σκέψης μου το χάος με απορροφά.

Μόνη μου θα μείνω
τόσα χρόνια τώρα πια το έχω μάθει
τόπος κανείς δε με χωρά.
Μόνη μου θα σβήνω
και το κέφι όλων γύρω θα ανάβει
ώσπου να πάρω εγώ φωτιά.

Όμορφη η νύχτα που έρχεται
ακόμα κι η βροχή
όλα έχουν νόημα, μα από `δώ
πάντα λείπεις, νόημα πώς να βρω.
Δίκοπο μαχαίρι η ομορφιά
στα μάτια μου μπροστά
βλέπω τη γαλήνη γύρω γύρω
θέλω κι εγώ επάνω της να γείρω
γιατί είμαι μέσα μου άνω κάτω πια.

Μόνη μου θα μείνω.

Μάτια μου, εδώ στο τέλος μην έρχεσαι
γίνομαι στάχτη και να μη με δεις
Μάτια μου, εδώ στο τέλος μην έρχεσαι
αφού δε λιώνεις, ίσως να καείς.

----------


## dreamful

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMZ8...ature=youtu.be

----------


## dreamful

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CM3DcqxBXd0

----------


## dreamful

Πόσο πολύ, πόσο πολύ,
πόσο πολύ σ’ αγάπησα
πόσο πολύ σ’ αγάπησα
ποτέ δε θα το μάθεις
Απ’ τη ζωή, απ’ τη ζωή,
απ’ τη ζωή μου πέρασες
κι αλάργεψες κι εχάθης
καθώς τα διαβατάρικα
κι αγύριστα πουλιά

Πόσο πολύ σ’ αγάπησα,
ποτέ δε θα το μάθεις

Κι αν δεν προσμένεις να με δεις
κι αν δεν προσμένεις να με δεις
Κι εγώ πως θα ξανάρθεις,
εσύ του πρώτου ονείρου μου
γλυκύτατη πνοή

Αιώνια θα το τραγουδώ,
αιώνια θα το τραγουδώ
κι εσύ δε θα το μάθεις,
πως οι στιγμές που μου `δωσες
αξίζουν μια ζωή

Πόσο πολύ σ’ αγάπησα,
ποτέ δε θα το μάθεις

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

καθομαι μονη και ξαναδιαβαζω
το γραμμα σου
τα νευρα με τυλιγουν
σα φιδια που εκτοξευουν γαλαζιες φλογες
εγω συγκλονισμενη διαλυομαι σσε κομματια
γατες και σκυλοι ερχονται για να με φανε
ετσι τελειωνει ο κοσμος παντα
με μαυρο βελο και πενθος
ντυθηκα και γω ετσι περσυ
για να πενθησω την απουσια σου
εσυ βεβαια δεν εισαι νεκρος
μαλλον για αθανατο σε κοβω
ετσι μια μερα τα μαζεψες και εφυγες
παντα ησουν δειλος ενωπιον ευθυνων
αφησες πισω σου ενα φθηνο γραμμα
που θα κοστισε δε θα κοστισε
πεντε λεπτα απο τη ζωη σου
βλεπω εξω τα αστερια
θυμαμαι μου ελεγες οτι θα
τα επισκεπτουμε μαζι καποτε
παντα ησουν καλος στα λογια
το αφεντικο σου ηταν καταευχαριτημενο
με το ποιον σου
αλλα εσυ μονο γι'αυτο νοιαζοσουν
δεν μαθαινω πια νεα σου
ειναι οδυνηρο για μενα γιατι
δε σβηνουν ευκολα τοσα χρονια
τωρα οπου κοιταζω παντου λασπες
σταχτες και βρωμα
ολα τα σαπια κτιρια αναδυουν
τη δικια τους γλυκια δυσωδια
οι ανθρωποι απο καιρο αψυχοι
τριγυρναμε στους δρομους
ειναι λες και χαθηκε η ζωη
απο τοτε που εφυγες
με πιανουν λυγμοι και σειομαι ολοκληρη
ετσι τελειωνει ο κοσμος παντα
με μαυρο βελο και πενθος...

εσωτερικη σηψη

----------


## dreamful

ΤΟ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΣΒΗΣΕ...
ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΗΡΞΑ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΑ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΤΕ...
ΙΣΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΑΤΥ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΣΚΙΖΕ ΤΑ ΧΕΙΛΗ,ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΛΑ Η ΜΑΣΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΝΟΥ ΜΟΥ...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θα μπορουσε να ισχυει κ για μενα αυτο αλλα.. δε θα το ελεγα οτι ειναι μασκα αλλα μια τεχνικη για να λεω δυσαρεστα πραγματα που να μιαζουν ευχαριστα για να μπορει ο αλλος να τα ακουσει

----------


## dreamful

> θα μπορουσε να ισχυει κ για μενα αυτο αλλα.. δε θα το ελεγα οτι ειναι μασκα αλλα μια τεχνικη για να λεω δυσαρεστα πραγματα που να μιαζουν ευχαριστα για να μπορει ο αλλος να τα ακουσει


εγω δεν μπορω να προσποιηθω αλεξ
οταν ειμαι σε καταθλιψη δεν μπορω και δεν θελω να το κρυψω απο τους δικους μου ανθρωπους (οικογενεια-φιλοι)
αυτη η ειλικρινια μου εχει στηχισει αρκετες απωλιες, αλλα καλυτερα ετσι
οποιος δεν μπορει να με καταλαβει και να σταθει διπλα μου στα δυσκολα, το κουβαδακι του και σε αλλη παραλια...!!!
δεν μπορω να προσποιηθω

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> εγω δεν μπορω να προσποιηθω αλεξ


ισως επιδη δε το χρειαστηκες εγω επιδη βρισκομουν συνεχεια αναμεσα σε πολυ συνθετους χαρακτηρες αν δεν εκανα καπια πραγματα να μιαζουν αστεια δε θα με ακουγαν 

τι ειπε ο ανθρωπος....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HepYc7aJETw

----------


## dreamful

εγω προσπαθω να μην το δειχνω σε ασχετους (πχ γειτονες)
οχι οτι το καταφερνω παντα...

----------


## dreamful

Είναι κορμιά που μένουνε
για πάντα σταυρωμένα
κι άλλα που απομένουνε
εξόριστα στη γη.
Είναι κορμιά που ανθίζουνε
στον ύπνο τους κρυμμένα
κι εκείνα που ραγίζουνε
στου Άδη το φιλί.

Εφτά ζωές το σώμα σου
το γύρεψα στα ξένα
το πόθησα, το λάτρεψα
το άπιαστο φιλί
Εφτά ζωές το σώμα σου
ταξίδευε σε μένα
στα όνειρα το γιάτρευα
το ‘χανα στη ζωή.

Είναι κορμιά που αλλάζουνε
τις νύχτες διχασμένα
Είναι κορμιά που μοιάζουνε
δωμάτια κλειστά
Είναι κορμιά που ζύγωσαν
το τέλος γιατρεμένα
είναι κορμιά που ρίζωσαν
και κάρπισαν βουβά.

----------


## dreamful

Δυο ψυχές
Χαμένες στ΄ανοιχτά
Τόση θάλασσα και ποιος θα την ξοδέψει
Δυο ψυχές
Τα ταξίδια που αφήσαμε στη μέση
Ποιο ζευγάρι θα τα κάνει τελικά;

Δυο ψυχές
Στην πόλη ναυαγοί
Ο καθένας θα `χει τα προσωπικά του
Δυο ψυχές
Κι αν βρισκόμαστε τυχαία κάπου-κάπου
Θα ξεχνάμε πως μας δένει μια πληγή

Τι γίνεσαι, τι γίνεται
Έχεις αλλάξει
Τι γίνεσαι, τα νέα σου
Πως πάει η δουλειά
Χαθήκαμε, βρεθήκαμε
Όλα εντάξει
Μπορούμε να τα λέμε τυπικά

Δυο ψυχές
Που είχαν ενωθεί
Και μοιράστηκαν για λίγο ένα σώμα
Δυο ψυχές
Δυο ψυχές που θ αγαπιόντουσαν ακόμα
Μα σε λάθος ώρα είχανε βρεθεί

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

χχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ χχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ χχχχχχχχχ.

----------


## dreamful

Κάνε το χειμώνα καλοκαίρι
κάνε το μπαλκόνι σου νησί
ό, τι θέλει ο άνθρωπος καρδιά μου το μπορεί
Κάνε το χειμώνα καλοκαίρι
κάνε τη Δευτέρα Κυριακή
όλα τ’αδιέξοδα σε βγάζουν στη ζωή

----------


## dreamful

τόσο καπνό που πίνω μέσα μου
άμα τον είχα ταξιδέψει,
θα `χα γυρίσει όλη τη γη
από τη νύχτα ως την αυγή
παρά που λες πως μ’ αγαπάς
να `χα πιστέψει.

Γιατί τώρα είναι σπάνιο
να ξοφλήσω το δάνειο
που `χα πάρει απ’ το χθες
για να ελπίζω
σ’ έναν αγώνα τιτάνιο
σαν υπερωκεάνιο
μες την ομίχλη στεριά να σφυρίζω.

----------


## giorgos panou

> τόσο καπνό που πίνω μέσα μου
> άμα τον είχα ταξιδέψει,
> θα `χα γυρίσει όλη τη γη
> από τη νύχτα ως την αυγή
> παρά που λες πως μ’ αγαπάς
> να `χα πιστέψει.
> 
> Γιατί τώρα είναι σπάνιο
> να ξοφλήσω το δάνειο
> ...




,,,,Παναγιά μου εσύ του Νοτιά
της καρδιάς μου η γη ξενιτιά
της καρδιάς μου η γη
μια βαθιά πληγή
που την κλείνει του χρόνου η φωτιά.

Τόσο καπνό που είδαν τα μάτια μου
άμα τα βλέφαρα είχα κλείσει 
ίσως και να `χα ονειρευτεί 
πως σαν την έρημο καυτή
είν’ η ψευτιά που λόγια αγάπης 
πάει να χτίσει.

----------


## anxious4ever

dreamless πως εισαι?καλυτερα?

----------


## dreamful

ελαφρως μπουμ μου
εσυ?
@γιωργο exactly!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

ωραια..σιγα σιγα θα βγιες απο το τουνελ...

----------


## dreamful

> ωραια..σιγα σιγα θα βγιες απο το τουνελ...


ετσι ελπιζω και γω  :Smile: 
αυριο εχω ραντεβου με τον γιατρο μου
θα σας ενημερωσω κατα τη γνωστη μου συνηθεια  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anxious4ever

οκ..καλο ραντεβου κ ολα θα παν καλα! περιμενω ενημερωση...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τιποτα αν δε θα πω 
πολα κ παλι θα λεω 
αφου θα παρεκτραπω 
κ συγρωνως γελω κ κλαιω

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

Η τέχνη είναι πίστη και επιβάλλει το καθήκον να αγνοήσεις την κοινή γνώμη.	
~Vincent Van Gogh

----------


## dreamful

"καταδικη μιας καταστασης σημαινει την ασυνειδητη επιθυμια της"

Freud

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

kaτι περιπου τετιο σκεφτομουν πριν που περπατουσα εξω δε μπορει κανεις να εξαφανισει απο μπροστα του τον αλλο του εαυτο... το να υποτασεσε στον εαυτο σου ειναι προτιμοτερο απο το να παλευεις τζαμπα χανοντας ενεργεια αποφευγοντας τον....

----------


## dreamful

"το φυσιολογικο εγω ειναι ενας ιδεωδης μυθος"

Freud

----------


## dreamful

που πεθαινουν τοσα πουλια
και που να εισαι τωρα 
που πηγανε τα χρονια μας 
και πια ειναι τουτη η ωρα

ετουτη η ωρα η δυσκολη
που μονη απομενω
που χαθηκες και χαθηκα
δεν το καταλαβαινω

που πηγε τοση ζωη
κι αυτα που ηταν να ρθουνε
ουτε στο αυριο πετουν
ουτε στο εδω πατουνε

εγινε το αυριο πουθενα
και το μαζι ποτε μας
που χαθηκαν τοσα πουλια
δεν θα το βρει κανενας....

----------


## dreamful

τι ειναι η ουτοπια?
κατι που οταν το πλησιαζεις ενα βημα απομακρυνεται δυο...
οταν το πλησιαζεις δυο απομακρυνεται τεσσερα...
και τοτε τι νοημα εχει???
σε κανει να προχωρας..!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

> "καταδικη μιας καταστασης σημαινει την ασυνειδητη επιθυμια της"
> 
> Freud


ποσο συμφωνω με τον αγαπημενο μου φρουντ! δε λεγεται!!κ ποσο το ζω αυτο..καθε μερα...

----------


## anxious4ever

> που πεθαινουν τοσα πουλια
> και που να εισαι τωρα 
> που πηγανε τα χρονια μας 
> και πια ειναι τουτη η ωρα
> 
> ετουτη η ωρα η δυσκολη
> που μονη απομενω
> που χαθηκες και χαθηκα
> δεν το καταλαβαινω
> ...


ωραιο ποιημα με αγγιξε κ με εκανε λιγο να δακρυσω....

----------


## dreamful

> ωραιο ποιημα με αγγιξε κ με εκανε λιγο να δακρυσω....


χαιρομαι πολυ μπουμακι που σου αρεσε αλλα οι στιχοι ειναι του αλκινοου ιωαννιδη
τα δικα μου ποιηματα εχουν διαγραφει απο την διαχειριση του φορουμ μετα απο δικη μου παρακληση γιατι εχω μια κρυφη ελπιδα να τα στειλω σε καποιον εκδοτικο οικο ή να τα κανω e-book οποτε οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν θελω να ειναι δημοσιευμενα σε ενα φορουμ ψυχολογιας

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

φαντασου ομως αυτο το e-book να το διαβασει καπιος σωσιας σου κ εσυ να μη το γνωριζεις..
ετσι τι να το κανεις?
ακομα κ τα γραμματα αν ειναι χειρογραφα κ οχι απο τον υπολογιστη μπορει να δωσουν σε καπιον τη δυνατοτητα μεσα απο αυτα να αναγνωρισει τα δικα του γραμματα.
τα χειρογραφα ειναι παντα καλυτερα πιο αυθεντικα.

----------


## dreamful

don't worry alex
θα το οργανωσω καλα το θεμα
οχι βεβαια οτι εχω πολλες ελπιδες, αλλα στην ζωη αξιζει να παιρνουμε και καποια ρισκα :Wink:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω επιδη μου ελαχαν τα πιο δυσκολα για αυτο ειμαι σουπερ οργανωμενος συνηθως οι αλλοι ειναι πιο χαλαροι ισως κ επιδη δε το χρειαστηκαν τοσο...

----------


## dreamful

χαιρομαι αλεξανδρακο μου  :Smile: 
οχι βεβαια επειδη η ζωη σου τα εφερε δυσκολα, αλλα επειδη εισαι οργανωμενος

----------


## dreamful

οταν εισαι λυπημενος κοιταξε μεσα στην καρδια σου και θα δεις οτι στην πραγματικοτητα κλαις για εκεινο που υπηρξε η χαρα σου.
η χαρα και η λυπη ερχονται παντα μαζι και οταν η μια καθεται στο τραπεζι διπλα σου, ξερε οτι η αλλη κοιμαται στο κρεββατι σου...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> οταν εισαι λυπημενος κοιταξε μεσα στην καρδια σου και θα δεις οτι στην πραγματικοτητα κλαις για εκεινο που υπηρξε η χαρα σου.
> η χαρα και η λυπη ερχονται παντα μαζι και οταν η μια καθεται στο τραπεζι διπλα σου, ξερε οτι η αλλη κοιμαται στο κρεββατι σου...


εχεις μπει στο νοημα πλεον...

----------


## giorgos panou

το παρακατω απόσπασμα είναι μιας πολύ ααξιολογης γυναικας, σαν τέτοιες μερες πριν καποια χρονια "μια ψυχη δεν ανεχοταν άλλο την ανηθικη πραγματικοτητα

""Ήταν ωραίος παράξενα, σαν κείνους

που ο θάνατος τους έχει ξεχωρίσει.

Δινόταν στους φριχτότερους κινδύνους

σαν κάτι να τον είχε εξασφαλίσει.

Ένα πρωί, σε μια κάρυνη θήκη

τον βρήκαμε νεκρό μ’ ένα σημάδι

στον κρόταφο. Ήταν όλο σα μια νίκη,

σα φως που ρίχνει γύρω του σκοτάδι.

Eίχε μια τέτοια απλότη και γαλήνη,

μια γελαστή μορφή ζωντανεμένη!

Όλος μια ευχαριστία σα νάχε γίνει.

Kι η αιτία του κακού σημαδεμένη."";

Μαρία Πολυδούρη, «Σ’ έναν νέο που αυτοκτόνησε»

----------


## dreamful

υπεροχο Γιωργο αν και πολυ καταθλιπτικο (λογικο...)
σε ευχαριστω που το μοιραστηκες μαζι μας  :Smile:

----------


## dreamful

> εχεις μπει στο νοημα πλεον...


indeed alex  :Big Grin:

----------


## giorgos panou

> υπεροχο Γιωργο αν και πολυ καταθλιπτικο (λογικο...)
> σε ευχαριστω που το μοιραστηκες μαζι μας


σε ευχαριστω κι γω με την σειραμου!! είναι πολύ ομορφο που υπαρχει εστω ένα μικρο "θεμα",μια μικρη γωνια στο ιντερνετ να μπορούμε να διαβαζουμε ,η να καταθέτουμε λογια ποιησης! είναι πολύ ομορφο !

----------


## dreamful

οντως!!!
λατρευω την ποιηση!!!

----------


## giorgos panou

> οντως!!!
> λατρευω την ποιηση!!!


η ποιηση είναι σα να ζωγραφιζεις με τις λεξεις! μου αρεσει που το νοημα το βγαζει ο κάθε ενας με την δικη του ματια!,επισης ο κάθε ενας μας μπορει να βρει ένα ποιημα σχετικο με καποιον ερωτα, η άλλος σχετικο με καποιο κοινωνικοπολιτικο!

----------


## dreamful

> η ποιηση είναι σα να ζωγραφιζεις με τις λεξεις!


πραγματι ακριβως οπως το λες ειναι!!!
γενικοτερα λατρευω την τεχνη σε ολες της τις εκφανσεις...αλλα η ποιηση ειναι το μεγαλο μου παθος!  :Smile:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> σε ευχαριστω κι γω με την σειραμου!! είναι πολύ ομορφο που υπαρχει εστω ένα μικρο "θεμα",μια μικρη γωνια στο ιντερνετ να μπορούμε να διαβαζουμε ,η να καταθέτουμε λογια ποιησης! είναι πολύ ομορφο !


ποσο δικιο εχει...

----------


## dreamful

μιας και αρεσουν τα ποιηματακια μου στο μπουμακι, στον γιωργο και στον αλεξ θα σας παραθεσω αλλα δυο ποιηματακια μου που ειχα γραψει οταν ημουν βουτηγμενη στην καταθλιψη

"αποψε ουρλιαζει ενας λυκος μεσα στην ψυχη μου, μα εγω θα μοιραστω μαζι σας την σιωπη μου"

διεγράφη από τη διαχείριση

δοξα τω Θεω η καταθλιψαρα εφυγε!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειχα γραψει ενα παρομιο πριν πολα χρονια

----------


## giorgos panou

> μιας και αρεσουν τα ποιηματακια μου στο μπουμακι, στον γιωργο και στον αλεξ θα σας παραθεσω αλλα δυο ποιηματακια μου που ειχα γραψει οταν ημουν βουτηγμενη στην καταθλιψη
> 
> "αποψε ουρλιαζει ενας λυκος μεσα στην ψυχη μου, μα εγω θα μοιραστω μαζι σας την σιωπη μου"
> 
> διεγράφη από τη διαχείριση
> 
> δοξα τω Θεω η καταθλιψαρα εφυγε!!!


είναι τοσο αυθορμητο! δειχνει πως ενιωθες! μπραβω σου που μας παραθέτεις πιηματακιασου!! μην το σταματήσεις!! 
εγω ντρεπομαι σορρυ¨) ,μονο αυτά που μου αρεσουν από αλλους μπορω!

----------


## dreamful

> είναι τοσο αυθορμητο! δειχνει πως ενιωθες!


η αληθεια ειναι οτι γραφω συνηθως οταν ειμαι σε καταθλιψη
τοτε το συναισθημα "ξεχυλιζει"...
οποτε ευχηθειτε μου να μην ξαναγραψω συντομα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μα ολοι αυτο κανουν γραφουν οταν ειναι σε καταθλιψη

----------


## dreamful

> μα ολοι αυτο κανουν γραφουν οταν ειναι σε καταθλιψη


δικιο εχεις αλεξανδρακο μου  :Smile:

----------


## dreamful

"αγορασα καινουρια καμπαρντινα
και μια βροχη δεν εβρεξε ο Θεος..."

----------


## giorgos panou

> η αληθεια ειναι οτι γραφω συνηθως οταν ειμαι σε καταθλιψη
> τοτε το συναισθημα "ξεχυλιζει"...
> οποτε ευχηθειτε μου να μην ξαναγραψω συντομα


σωστα!! χεχεχε, από την άλλη μπορεις να αρχισεις να γραφεις χαρωπα ποιηματα! ε? η αληθεια είναι ότι τα γραπτα όταν βγαινουν από μια πονεμενη ψυχη συνηθως είναι πολύ δυνατα! είναι πολύ εντυπωσιακα για τους αναγνωστες! ενας τέτοιος ποιητης είναι ο Λουντεμης! σου παραθετω ένα από αυτά!Ο Βρεττακος στα τελευταιατου ποιηματα εβαλε χαρωπα λογια! σου στελνω ένα από αυτά! να μην ξεχναμε ότι η αγαπη μας φερνει την χαρα!

Τὸ καθαρότερο πράγμα τῆς δημιουργίας

Δὲν ξέρω, μὰ δὲν ἔμεινε καθόλου σκοτάδι.
Ὁ ἥλιος χύθηκε μέσα μου ἀπὸ χίλιες πληγές.
Καὶ τούτη τὴ λευκότητα ποὺ σὲ περιβάλλω
δὲ θὰ τὴ βρεῖς οὔτε στὶς Ἄλπεις, γιατὶ αὐτὸς ὁ ἀγέρας
στριφογυρνᾶ ὡς ἐκεῖ ψηλὰ καὶ τὸ χιόνι λερώνεται.
Καὶ στὸ λευκὸ τριαντάφυλλο βρίσκεις μιὰ ἰδέα σκόνης.
Τὸ τέλειο θαῦμα θὰ τὸ βρεῖς μοναχὰ μὲς στὸν ἄνθρωπο:
λευκὲς ἐκτάσεις ποὺ ἀκτινοβολοῦν ἀληθινὰ 
στὸ σύμπαν καὶ ὑπερέχουν. Τὸ πιὸ καθαρὸ 
πράγμα λοιπὸν τῆς δημιουργίας δὲν εἶναι τὸ λυκόφως,
οὔτε ὁ οὐρανὸς ποὺ καθρεφτίζεται μὲς στὸ ποτάμι, 
οὔτε ὁ ἥλιος πάνω στῆς μηλιᾶς τ᾿ ἄνθη. Εἶναι ἡ ἀγάπη.

----------


## dreamful

υπεροχο!!! :Smile:

----------


## dreamful

θαρρος ειναι η αψηφηση του φοβου
oχι η απουσια του...

Mark Twain

----------


## dreamful

το μεγαλυτερο σκοταδι, ειναι λιγο πριν το ξημερωμα...
(αυπνιες γαρ...)

----------


## giorgos panou

ΝΤΡΙΜΦΟΥΛ! σου παραθετω έναν λατρευτω του εθνους ποιητη ! τον ειπαν εθνικιστή τον ειπαν πολιτικαντη! μα αυτος μας "ειπε" μαγευτικα λογια! ζωγραφιες από λεξεις ! αλλοι το λεν κι ποιηση!

""ἡ μοναξιά μου εἶναι σὰν τ᾿ ἄδειο, σὰν τ᾿ ἀλόγιστο
χυμένο προτοῦ νἄρθῃ ἡ πλάση,
ἡ ἀρρώστια μου βογγάει σὰν τὰ μεγάλα δάση
καθὼς τὰ δέρνει ἡ μπόρα.

Ἦρθεν ἡ ὥρα ἡ φοβερή, ὤχ! ἦρθε ἡ ὥρα.

Ἐσὺ παρθένα, ἐσὺ μητέρα,
κι ἀπὸ δροσιά, κι ἀπὸ κελάϊδισμα
στάλα τοῦ αἰθέρα,
ἦρθεν ἡ ὥρα ἡ φοβερή, ὤχ! ἦρθε ἡ ὥρα.

Πρόστρεξε, Μυροφόρα,
μονάχα Ἐσένα πίστεψα
καὶ λάτρεψα μονάχα Ἐσένα
ἀπὸ τὰ πρωτινὰ γλυκοχαράματα
κι ὡς τώρα μὲς στὰ αἱματοστάλαχτα
μιᾶς ὠργισμένης δύσης.

Δέσποινα, στήριξε μ᾿ Ἐσὺ καὶ μὴ μ᾿ ἀφήσης"""

----------


## dreamful

παρα πολυ ομορφο  :Smile:

----------

